
Should Microsoft Acquire Canonical / Ubuntu? - crpietschmann
https://build5nines.com/microsoft-to-acquire-canonical-ubuntu-should-they/
======
rolph
> Disclaimer: To be absolutely clear, Microsoft has not made any announcements
> regarding an acquisition of Canonical or Ubuntu. This article explores some
> of the reason why they might do so in the future, and predicts that it’s
> something that would makes sense for the company going forward. Only
> executives at Microsoft and Mark Shuttleworth really know if this is
> something that has actually been discussed or thought about. I do NOT have
> any insider information what so ever. Please leave a message in the comments
> telling me what you think about this idea. Thanks! <

translates for me, into dont dump ubuntu distros quite yet, but look into
prepping for it

